# Upgrading Stereo CD-400 / Navi-600



## TheMarkChristie (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Guys

Be gentle first post on here, Just completed an 11 hour drive from London to the north of Scotland in my new 2012 Cruze
As you lot have been about and seen it all i thought a direct question might get a good answer
I leased a car which i was told had sat nav and bluetooth (Navi-600 if i googled correctly) But upon collection it seems that i only have the CD-400
My question is can i just go out and try and buy a Navi-600 and replace the CD-400 or am i as well looking at an aftermarket radio?
Cheers
Mark


----------



## RED (Sep 9, 2013)

TheMarkChristie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Be gentle first post on here, Just completed an 11 hour drive from London to the north of Scotland in my new 2012 Cruze
> As you lot have been about and seen it all i thought a direct question might get a good answer
> ...


CD400 - without navigation, if you have 7" color lcd, and slot for SD memory card (for maps) inside the armrest, then you already have Navi 600.


----------

